# nissan versa stalls no electrical while driving



## gstlouis (May 18, 2019)

I took out my nissan versa today. While I was driving up the hill onto the highway the car dies. I didn't even hear is stall... no lights, no dash nothing. I turn the key back and turn it again and get nothing. I've never seen this before. It can't be the alternator and battery die at the same time? This must be a main electrical short right? The only thing I can say is when I come out of the car I always get a shock touching my car door, to a point where I don't touch my car door without a long sleeve. 

anyways. any ideas on this would be appreciated.


----------

